# seizure in baby puppy???



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

my friend has a litter of moxed pups almost 3 weeks old-i was hanging out at her place and playing with the pups and they started to feed while i tried to help the male get up to the momma to get some num nums i think he went into a seizure-his body went real stiff in a c shape his eyes rolled back in his head and acted like he was suckling the floor and whining and yelping like he was being hurt or something. it lasted about 4 minutes??? 

anyone have any ideas if it was a seizure or something else?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my, coming from someone who had an epi just recently, that is exactly what that sounds like to me. PLease keep an eye on this pup, if you want my honest opinion, because it is so young I would cull it. I do not mean that to sound harsh, but that puppy doesn't deserve a life like my Penny (RIP) had to live, is not fair tot he dog or the owner. Do NOT pick the puppy up or attempt to restrain it in anyway, you could do more damage than you think. All you can do is be calm and wait for it to be done. but in a puppy so young, if the seizure lasted that long I would be afraid of brain damage, take it's temp and keep an eye on it, if it keep shappening then I would do as I suggested and pts. I am sorry, ((hugs)) Ok I am crying now this just breaks my heart.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

thats what we were afraid of-ill tell her to make a vet appointment today-the gums are light and temp is low he might pass before the vets office opens-it was a shock for us we didnt try to do anything we just let him be on the floorup:
pups r supposed to be all fun and puppy breath and watching them grow not burrying them in the ice cold ground with a rip cross above the grave....was kind of hoping i was wrong.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

rednose_momma said:


> thats what we were afraid of-ill tell her to make a vet appointment today-the gums are light and temp is low he might pass before the vets office opens-it was a shock for us we didnt try to do anything we just let him be on the floorup:
> pups r supposed to be all fun and puppy breath and watching them grow not burrying them in the ice cold ground with a rip cross above the grave....was kind of hoping i was wrong.


I'm sorry girl, I really am, well seizures generally make their temp run high, so it may be something else. And I do know what you mean about puppy's being puppy breath and happiness. I am sorry but please keep me posted


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

We had a rescue mini poodle once that did this... Very low temps, whitening gums and seizures like actions.... We ended out PTS because the vet told us these random seizures were very hard to determine the cause... I am sorry this is happening...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately I agree with Tye (apbtmom). If thats what it is I would spare him the life of continued seizures and spare the person who would love him and have to see him go thru them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It kills me to say that, but after 2 1/2 years of dealing with seizures in my Penny (RIP) I would not wish that life on anyone or an animal, itis hard and terrifying to watch and go thru. ((hugs)) to you and your friend, I know this is hard. Ughhh, hate that disease, HATE IT!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:"( agrees with Tye ^^ its part of havin litters in all dogs, the vet will tell you its a gamble he could never have another BUT most likely the dog will have to be put on seizure meds.. ..... 

Theres other medical explainations that consist of handling the pup at feeding time and the way they are handled; puppies and kittens have "buttons" that the momma presses to induce certain things, or rather they have evolve from the processes of being motherd. LOL evolution in other words. I've had dogs drink to much in excitement and eyes roll back while they do a pig like snort and seiz up; they lived to be good long lived dogs so really keep an eye on it, and of course without a doubt the litter needs a vet check


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a friend who just lost a mojority of a litter like this the pups started seizing and he spent alot of money at the vet doing tests and trying to save them and lost all but 1 , test results came back too late but they came back saying it was a blood sugar issue. I know this is common problem in small toy breeds like the pappillons my dads girlfriend has and its very easily treated and they outgrow this problem as they age . But this could be one of many things , i know our buddy lost his litter in a matter of a few days so its very serious if this is the issue. best of luck to your friend hope the rest of the pups are ok.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I had a friend who just lost a mojority of a litter like this the pups started seizing and he spent alot of money at the vet doing tests and trying to save them and lost all but 1 , test results came back too late but they came back saying it was a blood sugar issue. I know this is common problem in small toy breeds like the pappillons my dads girlfriend has and its very easily treated and they outgrow this problem as they age . But this could be one of many things , i know our buddy lost his litter in a matter of a few days so its very serious if this is the issue. best of luck to your friend hope the rest of the pups are ok.


large breed mixture mom eats good pup seems to be frowzen in time at a week old hasnt grown any other then eyes opening and kind of trying to walk other then scooting around.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

pup is dead:angel:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry  Please tell your friend that my Penny will take care of it. She is a good girl and loves pupies. RIP little one, run free at the bridge


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry to hear, sometimes its just out of our hands , hope the rest are doing well


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to agree with you Tye. It sounds sad but it's not a good life for him to have. I watched my boy Mack Truck suffer greatly from seizures and it was heartbreaking. Also things can happen that can affect the brain. Our boy had a seizure one time out on the back porch and he was thrashing violently. He flopped off the porch and hit his head on the cement so many times he got brain damage and started getting really aggressive. We had to get him PTS to avoid anyone getting hurt.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A pup that young having a seizure is really sad and I would put the pup down or it may just die on his own. Poor pup but there is probably really something wrong with the pup and putting it down is the most humane thing to do. Many of us has had dogs with seizures and it is really hard to deal with and those dogs do not live a long life.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

RIP little puppy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww, R.I.P. little guy. So sorry for the loss, it's so sad to see little pups like that.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

RIP little puppy. Did you take him in to get tested to make sure nothing like this will hit the other pups? if it is genetic I would be worried and even take the whole litter in for tests


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry to hear that, at the same time that means there is a SUPER pup in there so to speak, a dog on the opposite side of spectrum; know what I mean? keep all the pups watch em test the healthyest and cull the rest, JMO but I don't sell so thats easy fix for me. Good luck! Best of wishes...


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

well he was the runt and the momma kept sitting on him i guess from what my friend told me-he passed this morning all the rest are very healthy we got them into the vets shorty after i posted he was gone-they all have been tested they are fine-vet said he doesnt know why the one died but that it was probably to weak being the runt and all-he said its normal for that to happen and not to be 2 said since she has a litter of healthy bouncing puppys. doc says its a 25% mortality rate per litter so not to be frieghtened or to upset its the circle of life.


----------

